# How to remove a plastic handle?



## Ericfg (Aug 3, 2020)

What's the best way to remove these types of cheap white plastic handles? I want to re-handle a fish spatula that I have. I'm assuming the tang is very short on these type spatulas. So maybe hacksaw off half the handle while being careful of a possible tang? And then what for the rest? I don't have a belt sander (yet). I do have a hammer and chisel, a 4"x4" vibrating sander w/ 100 grit sandpaper, a butane torch, and some files.
Any thoughts? TIA


----------



## andrew23 (Aug 3, 2020)

I have used a torch and hacksaw in the past. The torch (and a scraper) can make quick work of it it, but it will make a lot of fumes, maybe do it outside, or with an exhaust. A hacksaw can scratch up the tang, but it is 'less' messy and less dangerous in my experience. 

Here is a pic of syscoware/dexter offset bread knife with a burnt off handle, with a Vic with the wooden fauxster/blade gaurd thingie filed off.


----------



## Ericfg (Aug 3, 2020)

andrew23 said:


> I have used a torch and hacksaw in the past. The torch (and a scraper) can make quick work of it it, but it will make a lot of fumes, maybe do it outside, or with an exhaust. A hacksaw can scratch up the tang, but it is 'less' messy and less dangerous in my experience.
> Here is a pic of syscoware/dexter offset bread knife with a burnt off handle,


_Exactly _what I was looking for, thanks! The spat I'm talking about is marked sysco and is probably a Dexter product like yours. How long was that tang in that bread knife? I'm guessing less than 2 inches?
So yeah, I'll go at it with a hacksaw. Who cares if the tang's nicked? Nobody'll see it with a new handle covering it anyway. Thanks again.


----------



## andrew23 (Aug 3, 2020)

I think it was 1.5" inches, around there. If you nick the tang, it'll give good purchase for epoxy


----------

